# RB Hay Trailer And Storage Pad



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I was hauling some hay yesterday and managed to get some pictures of my trailer and storage pad.

































Ralph


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice setup, mines about the same but I have a gooseneck dump. I like your pad, I need to buy about 20 loads of rock to finish out mine lol.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Farmboy555 said:


> Nice setup, mines about the same but I have a gooseneck dump. I like your pad, I need to buy about 20 loads of rock to finish out mine lol.


Thank you. I have caps on both my trucks, so I opted for the bumper pull.

The pad was 4-6" of CA6 (waste rock) and 4" of 3+" rock on top. The 3+ rock gives me excellent drainage. About every two years or so, I stir the 3+ up to level and loosen it up and to get rid of the accumulated loose hay.

The crown of the hill drains away on 3 sides. Gets that water away fast.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I really like seeing pictures of how others do their hay business. As a beginner with no teacher, it really helps give me ideas on how to run my business.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Ralph that looks like a well thought out hay pad.Some forward planning realy helps saveing hay.Nice Job!!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks nice. Where is all the snow?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> Looks nice. Where is all the snow?


About two miles away--in the river!

Or about 48 hours away!

Ralph


----------



## Liberty1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Ralph that us a really cool set up. I'm using railroad ties and am thinking I'm going to pour rocks in and around them. Thanks for the pics


----------

